# whats the best fruit fly media



## bruty2fruity (Jul 21, 2006)

my fruit fly media has had it - i dont know weather to buy the powdered stuff, or just used mushed banana and yeist -but how would i prevent mould etc?


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 21, 2006)

The powder stuff offered on-line usually has mold inhibitor included, but before i use the media, i would shake the package thoroughly because sometimes the supplier would just add the mold inhibitor without mixing it with the fruit flies food thoroughly, and you will get mold easily if scooping up the portion without mold inhibitor. I am not sure where are you located, but i get my fruit flies media from www.fruitflies.net which is very mold resistive. If you are making your own media, you can buy mold inhibitor separately. SOme good instruction is included in the following link (see mold inhibitor at the end of the page).

http://www.fruitflies.net/supplies.htm


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jul 21, 2006)

cheers, and london england


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2006)

I buy mine from www.carolina.com It is like white flakes that you add water to.


----------

